# Greddy87's- Complete Build- Past & Present & Future



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

1


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

2


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

3


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

4


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

5


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

6


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

6


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Side note- this audio setup still included spare jack , 17inch spare & tools


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Your car is making me reconsider the tinted vinyl. Really nice looking.

What's the thinking with the rear bumper? Buying parts one at a time finding the best deals?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

As I've said before, awesome car man. I love the red with the polished CCWs. What size tires are you running with those 912s? 225/40 frnt and rear?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Your car is making me reconsider the tinted vinyl. Really nice looking.
> 
> What's the thinking with the rear bumper? Buying parts one at a time finding the best deals?


Thanks..! I haven't noticed any nicks, bubbles or discoloration with the tinted vinyl, they are almost 3 years old.. So they will keep your headlights & taillights like new.. I was hoping to come across a used S3 rear bumper.. That hasn't happened.. So most likely I will have to buy a new one.. They don't come cheap & OEM paint won't be cheap either..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> As I've said before, awesome car man. I love the red with the polished CCWs. What size tires are you running with those 912s? 225/40 frnt and rear?


Thanks again..! Appreciate it.. 215-40-18's Fronts.. 225-40-18's rears- both weighing 22 pounds per tire, FYI lol..


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

A full page and change of mods off the bat! nice. It looks like you did the vinyl wrap yourself... is that correct? If so, how difficult was it to do?

Looking good... keep the updates a-comin'


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

npace said:


> A full page and change of mods off the bat! nice. It looks like you did the vinyl wrap yourself... is that correct? If so, how difficult was it to do?
> 
> Looking good... keep the updates a-comin'


Thanks.. The vinyl was done by a shop to be honest.. Our A3's have a lot of lines, including the side skirts, it makes it more difficult..The shop took 5 days to wrap my car.. Plus if you do it yourself, take in consideration that you must prep your car very well before applying the vinyl.. Life of vinyl wrap is 3-4 yrs, 5 yrs max if garaged & not winter driven.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Quality build thread. A+++ rating. Would read again.

Good stuff man.


And it's the little things like this that I love!



Greddy87 said:


> OH & GLOSS BLACK FRONT PLATE DELETE CUSTOM FITTED FOR THE AFTERMARKET GRILLE


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Quality build thread. A+++ rating. Would read again.
> 
> Good stuff man.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother.. That means a lot to me.. Keep breaking necks in Cali


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Greddy87 said:


> Thanks brother.. That means a lot to me.. Keep breaking necks in Cali


Most def! Good looking car you've got. Keep us posted with the updates.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

:heart: the side skirts, I wish I could get my hands on some but they are discontinued . Finally came to the dark side with bags huh...your car is looking good! :thumbup: keep up the good work.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Most def! Good looking car you've got. Keep us posted with the updates.


Thanks again, will do..!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> :heart: the side skirts, I wish I could get my hands on some but they are discontinued . Finally came to the dark side with bags huh...your car is looking good! :thumbup: keep up the good work.


 Thanks man..I like what you've done to your A3 too..! The dark side has been calling me over for a long time lol.. Thought it was time for change..


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

All this time I thought your car was factory red. Haha as far as handling, how do you like the bags compared to the V1s you had?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

nelius said:


> All this time I thought your car was factory red. Haha as far as handling, how do you like the bags compared to the V1s you had?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha.. At 1st I was all in for going Imola yellow, but it wasn't easy to find.. So I went with the cardinal red gloss, because it looks very close to Brilliant Red.. lol The V1's was a great set of coils.. 4 yrs of daily driving & not a spec of rust.. Although having the KW's spun to the lowest setting is possibly the worst idea ever.. There's no dampening, so there's no composure & in hwy speeds its all over the place.. I never owned coils with adjustable dampening so I can't say anything.. With bags it feels a lot different.. The car feels well planted, well composed & I still need an alignment.. At cruise height its a dream.. & finally I enjoy driving on the hwys..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh you stahp. 


Looks fantastic man.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I finally got the alignment done to my car.. It drives amazingly smooth especially on highways.. Still haven't done a frame notch.. Not sure if I will.. Heard too many bad stories..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Oh you stahp.
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic man.


lol.. thanks brother.. still got some minor issues to resolve..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> lol.. thanks brother.. still got some minor issues to resolve..


Always something right?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Always something right?


Yea, nothing too crazy.. but its getting to me..lol..


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Always something right?


Ain't that the truth! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> So I finally got the alignment done to my car.. It drives amazingly smooth especially on highways.. Still haven't done a frame notch.. Not sure if I will.. Heard too many bad stories..


Bad stories? What stories are these...I've had my car notched for a while now and nothings wrong with my car.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Bad stories? What stories are these...I've had my car notched for a while now and nothings wrong with my car.


Not on notching alone..I meant bad shop stories.. Imagine going to a shop that's considered a great for air ride builds.. Does a frame notch on a customer's car only to find out later that the notch was pointless..When aired out, it doesn't clear the axle.. So the shop decides to do another frame notch, so now there's two frame notches & apparently still doesn't do the job as intended.. The owner of the car then goes to another air ride specialty shop to fix the messed up frame notches.. Owner of this shop won't even touch the car, doesn't want anything to do with it.. My car just turned 4 years old, I don't want that kind of BS.. So I'll wait it out, no rush for a frame notch.. Barely noticeable..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^Same place mine is located. You running 1/4" lines??


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^Same place mine is located. You running 1/4" lines??


Sweet.. I went with 3/8's.. All my lines are 3/8's.. Going to get a custom short braided line from the tank to the compressor, so that I can finally get the trunk floor done..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Greddy87 said:


> Sweet.. I went with 3/8's.. All my lines are 3/8's.. Going to get a custom short braided line from the tank to the compressor, so that I can finally get the trunk floor done..


Ahh..looked like 1/4" from the pic. I have 3/8" personally and that's honestly the way to go IMO. Not too fast, not too slow. My lines to my gauges, however are 1/4".


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Ahh..looked like 1/4" from the pic. I have 3/8" personally and that's honestly the way to go IMO. Not too fast, not too slow. My lines to my gauges, however are 1/4".


Nice..So you have a manual air setup? Yea I went in close with the Iphone on that one lol.. The only 1/4" line that I have is the leader hose.. That's the one I want custom shortened.. It's 19" , too long & to lay the false floor on it wouldn't help, picture below.. I have my slammed setting on preset, if not I'll tuck in my 9.5 rear wheels, fitment is a lil rough don't want to scratch the lips, however the fronts tuck in a little too much.. Thinking of widening the wheels..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Greddy87 said:


> Nice..So you have a manual air setup? Yea I went in close with the Iphone on that one lol.. The only 1/4" line that I have is the leader hose.. That's the one I want custom shortened.. It's 19" , too long & to lay the false floor on it wouldn't help, picture below.. I have my slammed setting on preset, if not I'll tuck in my 9.5 rear wheels, fitment is a lil rough don't want to scratch the lips, however the fronts tuck in a little too much.. Thinking of widening the wheels..


No, I have Accuair E-Level. In terms of the lengthy hose, many people sort of "pigtail" the hose to essentially shorten it. Mine, I think, it much shorter than that for some reason.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Not on notching alone..I meant bad shop stories.. Imagine going to a shop that's considered a great for air ride builds.. Does a frame notch on a customer's car only to find out later that the notch was pointless..When aired out, it doesn't clear the axle.. So the shop decides to do another frame notch, so now there's two frame notches & apparently still doesn't do the job as intended.. The owner of the car then goes to another air ride specialty shop to fix the messed up frame notches.. Owner of this shop won't even touch the car, doesn't want anything to do with it.. My car just turned 4 years old, I don't want that kind of BS.. So I'll wait it out, no rush for a frame notch.. Barely noticeable..


Yikes that is a nightmare holly crap...but you just have to find a fabrication shop with competent workers, measure x2 and cut once haha. I got my car notched at a fabrication shop that had done a couple of notches for air ride cars. Anyways good luck on the notch you'll love the even stance when you do get it done :thumbup:.

I got the 1/4" smc water traps I like the tire valve release thingy at the bottom instead of the twist off cap, makes draining the water a breeze I just hold a paper towel under the valve and press. I actually have x2 1/4" smc water traps, one right after the compressors and one after the tank.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> THEN CAME THE RS4 REPS & THE SUV STANCE LOL..


What were the specs on these rs4 reps? and Tire size? if you remember?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> No, I have Accuair E-Level. In terms of the lengthy hose, many people sort of "pigtail" the hose to essentially shorten it. Mine, I think, it much shorter than that for some reason.


 Awesome.. Always heard good stuff with Accuair.. I know too many pple with Airlift, so just in case I needed some advice, or hand, I was in the right circle lol.. The pigtail method is not a bad idea, for me it will annoy me a lot & I want a super clean trunk lol..The floor wont be too showy.. I need something for daily driver use.. Should be able to get the hose shortened soon times..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Yikes that is a nightmare holly crap...but you just have to find a fabrication shop with competent workers, measure x2 and cut once haha. I got my car notched at a fabrication shop that had done a couple of notches for air ride cars. Anyways good luck on the notch you'll love the even stance when you do get it done :thumbup:.
> 
> I got the 1/4" smc water traps I like the tire valve release thingy at the bottom instead of the twist off cap, makes draining the water a breeze I just hold a paper towel under the valve and press. I actually have x2 1/4" smc water traps, one right after the compressors and one after the tank.


Thanks broski.. I'm doing all the research on these special shops in Canada..Trying to get a feel on what shop I want to do the job.. This one particular shop did work on 3 cars I know & seen in Canada locally.. One is daily driven, notched for 3 years still running smooth...Right on! Good call..I really need this SMC water trap though, I daily my car & those Canadian winters  lol.. The nozzle on the 3/8 needs a bit elbow grease to turn it open.. Its funny because its super loud, *psshhhh!! * LOL..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

OriginalBeast said:


> What were the specs on these rs4 reps? and Tire size? if you remember?


 Tire size was a bit chunky.. Don't recommend it if you plan lowering the car.. I would go 225-35-18 on these wheels if you want some stance minus the stretch tire.. These tires were 235-40-18..I bought those wheels from this site.. with the specs specified on the site too. http://www.finishlinewheels.com/specials/14,AUDI/1167,NEW+B7+RS4+Stainless+Lip++%2818x8%29/


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


>


Do they require front plates where you live?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> Do they require front plates where you live?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why else would he have it? haha

Majority of the provinces do. Minus mine! muahaha. :laugh:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Why else would he have it? haha
> 
> Majority of the provinces do. Minus mine! muahaha. :laugh:


It all depends on how they enforce it. My state requires them too but I haven't gotten pulled over once since I started driving 6 years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

nelius said:


> It all depends on how they enforce it. My state requires them too but I haven't gotten pulled over once since I started driving 6 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Canada, Ontario.. It's strictly enforced that all vehicles have both license plates on.. $50-$70 ticket if not..I live in the city, so the police are every where.. I don't have time for that lol..


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> In Canada, Ontario.. It's strictly enforced that all vehicles have both license plates on.. $50-$70 ticket if not..I live in the city, so the police are every where.. I don't have time for that lol..


It's always a shame when you see brand new cars with holes in their front bumpers.. It is one of the worst traffic rules.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

nelius said:


> It's always a shame when you see brand new cars with holes in their front bumpers.. It is one of the worst traffic rules.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea very true.. Luckily Audi made a bracket for the Facelift A3's so no front bumper holes.. Most high end Exotics usually get away with not having a front plate..Some print a vinyl sticker which is a complete replica of there license plate & apply it on the front bumper..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bad News.. If any one didn't know.. You can't have the leader hose re-sized.. From looking around, calling people up, talking to other shops in Canada.. Nobody cuts, or re-sizes leader hoses for the tank to compressor.. The shortest leader hose is 19" in length so make the best of that length when installing or configuring your trunk layout..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

What my solution was since I have duel viair 400's was just to keep the stock leader lines with the built in check valves and to "T" both of them into 1 line and put a smc check valve after the "T". I heard stories that the stock viair ones fail after a while so if they do then the smc check valve will stop any air from leaking out.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> What my solution was since I have duel viair 400's was just to keep the stock leader lines with the built in check valves and to "T" both of them into 1 line and put a smc check valve after the "T". I heard stories that the stock viair ones fail after a while so if they do then the smc check valve will stop any air from leaking out.


Niiice..I would of routed it the way you have yours setup but I have only one 444c..lol.. I keep hearing how the Viair check valves break, they freeze at -20 degrees too..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow , that is a fantastic looking car :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

sixteen10 said:


> Wow , that is a fantastic looking car :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks..!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks superb!! Any update on that DV? Why the GFB vs the latest revision OEM option?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

sixteen10 said:


> Looks superb!! Any update on that DV? Why the GFB vs the latest revision OEM option?


Thanks! I haven't had the time to get that done.. Mind you that I also want an intercooler.. With the stage 2 ECU tune it tends to warm up quickly..Stock intercooler struggles to keep things cool, especially on hot summer days & this would avoid heat soak to the stock K03 turbo.. As for the GFB over the latest revision.. My car is a TSI & I don't think the DV is doing its job.. Also there are reports with stage 2 ecu tunes breaking the internals of the DV, or tearing.. This review convinced me to buy the GFB.. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6152600-Go-Fast-Bits-(GFB)-DV-Review


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Any update on the GFB DV?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

sixteen10 said:


> Any update on the GFB DV?


Just got it installed today..1st thing I noticed was the throttle response, it was easier using the gas pedal, responded nicely.. Still need to take the car out for a more in depth spin.. DV + still aids in protecting stock DV from tearing.. It's a must have unless you want to buy new DV's every once in awhile.. Definitely worth it !  My 2010 Audi A3 TSI has the stock G- DV..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Went to a shop today.. Got some advice about intercoolers.. Some proven to lose 10-12hp on the dyno.. In fact some stock intercoolers do a better job.. Intercooler is more essential with a big turbo.. So with my Unitronic stage 2 ECU upgrade it wont help me out as I thought it would.. I was given another idea.. Watermeth.. It keeps the engine cooler.. Adds more HP..Cheaper than the intercooler I wanted..Keep hearing about watermeth cleaning injectors too.. Any one recommend a particular Watermeth kit?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

GFB DV+ (GO FAST BITS DV+) REVIEW-- This DV + is an add on to your G- OR revision D- Diverter valve, not sure how many revisions of DV's are out there but it also intended for FSI Models & K04 platforms.. It comes in a box, in pieces with easy instructions & if you have a K04 turbo ask your shop to add in the longer supporting screws for it before placing an order.. Cars with big turbos Don't bother reading, DV's are usually blocked off & a BOV is used instead.. A piston replaces the diaphragm ( this is the piece that's prone to tearing & causing boost leaks) Also stiffer spring is included giving better throttle response & fresh set of new screws.. The tricky part is having to close the whole thing in one hand, while installing it & fastening the screws to tight it in place.. It's been about 2 weeks driving it in at all kinds of locations.. It holds boost a lot better, in fact it makes the car a lot more predictable.. It's consistent every time.. I guess with the stock G/ D diverter valve without the GFB + kit, has the tendency to bleed boost while its holding boost pressure.. I have experienced lag at times too & very unpredictable especially when you expect your car to move & it just turtles its way through lol.. So with the GFB DV + that has been eliminated.. Smoother transitions.. My car runs like it should now.. This kit is for FSI, TSI & K04 engine platforms.. Def worth $130 if you ask me..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Latest revision diverter valve doesn't have a tearing problem as it uses a piston and not the diaphragm. 

That being said, I definitely like the sound of this DV+. Anything that can add a little predictability to this thing sounds necessary to me.

Every time I drive my car it's like it's my first time - because it's never the same!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Latest revision diverter valve doesn't have a tearing problem as it uses a piston and not the diaphragm.
> 
> That being said, I definitely like the sound of this DV+. Anything that can add a little predictability to this thing sounds necessary to me.
> 
> Every time I drive my car it's like it's my first time - because it's never the same!


You are correct.. I was calling the rubber piece on the piston a diaphragm lol.. Mine came a G- Revision diverter valve.. I was still concerned about it because I'm Stage 2 tuned.. Thinking about going with a watermeth kit too..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Greddy87 said:


> Found a leak in the system.. Added soapy water solution to pinpoint the leak.. Be sure to cut the hose properly with a hose cutter.. Your cut should be flush..


What's the ratio of water/soap? I need to find a leak myself.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> What's the ratio of water/soap? I need to find a leak myself.


Just soap and water...shake shake shake


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rub-ISH said:


> Just soap and water...shake shake shake


Shake what my momma gave me?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Shake what my momma gave me?


LOL..! You want it watery but soapy enough that the suds are visible when you spray it on the lines.. I put like half a spray bottle of water 4 squirts of dish soap & shake shake shake it..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Went to a shop today.. Got some advice about intercoolers.. Some proven to lose 10-12hp on the dyno.. In fact some stock intercoolers do a better job.. Intercooler is more essential with a big turbo.. So with my Unitronic stage 2 ECU upgrade it wont help me out as I thought it would.. I was given another idea.. Watermeth.. It keeps the engine cooler.. Adds more HP..Cheaper than the intercooler I wanted..Keep hearing about watermeth cleaning injectors too.. Any one recommend a particular Watermeth kit?


Hey man, just a few words of advice. Your intercooler and watermeth should be doing two different things, not necessarily the same thing (although they can be used this way). The intercooler should be making the air from the turbo into the engine cooler, and therefore more dense, allowing the ecu to calibrate and add more fuel.... which means more spark, a bigger explosion, and more power. WM can be used kind of like this, but it's a bit different because what your doing is adding methanol to the air mixture, which allows you to run a higher octane fuel map for more power. Cooling is a benefit, but you really don't want to run the w/m into the intake tract pre-intercooler, and when you run it post intercooler the heat reduction is there but since the cooling is post IC and (ideally) post-throttle body, the amount of oxygen won't actually increase like it does with a better intercooler. 
Point is that while these two perform similar (and complimentary) functions, it's best to look at them as two separate things, and not the same thing. W/M can only add hp if you run a higher octane map, and you have to monitor your w/m levels, and buy methanol and distilled water. The IC is a one time purchase. I'm not trying to say one is better or worse, but IMO you get more bang for your buck with the intercooler. Also, the ability for w/m to clean the valves is limited, because in direct injection engines the valve seals will still weep oil, creating carbon deposits and requiring manual cleanings. The ability for such a small amount of atomized w/m to steam clean the valves is limited and IMO overrated. Food for thought.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

npace said:


> Hey man, just a few words of advice. Your intercooler and watermeth should be doing two different things, not necessarily the same thing (although they can be used this way). The intercooler should be making the air from the turbo into the engine cooler, and therefore more dense, allowing the ecu to calibrate and add more fuel.... which means more spark, a bigger explosion, and more power. WM can be used kind of like this, but it's a bit different because what your doing is adding methanol to the air mixture, which allows you to run a higher octane fuel map for more power. Cooling is a benefit, but you really don't want to run the w/m into the intake tract pre-intercooler, and when you run it post intercooler the heat reduction is there but since the cooling is post IC and (ideally) post-throttle body, the amount of oxygen won't actually increase like it does with a better intercooler.
> Point is that while these two perform similar (and complimentary) functions, it's best to look at them as two separate things, and not the same thing. W/M can only add hp if you run a higher octane map, and you have to monitor your w/m levels, and buy methanol and distilled water. The IC is a one time purchase. I'm not trying to say one is better or worse, but IMO you get more bang for your buck with the intercooler. Also, the ability for w/m to clean the valves is limited, because in direct injection engines the valve seals will still weep oil, creating carbon deposits and requiring manual cleanings. The ability for such a small amount of atomized w/m to steam clean the valves is limited and IMO overrated. Food for thought.


Hey Nspace.. Thanks for the advice.. I agree if you want something done, do it right the 1st time..  What I forgot to mention earlier is that I do not track my car & that there's very few times that I bring it past 5000 rpms.. So I figured as a daily driver with very few spirited runs, stock intercooler & watermeth might just be enough..As for the ECU, the software is intended for 93-95 octane.. I live in Canada, so I'm running 91 octane (so I'm running a little un-tuned ) hence the plus side of the water meth.. Do you still think doing both intercooler & watermeth would be best?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Hey Nspace.. Thanks for the advice.. I agree if you want something done, do it right the 1st time..  What I forgot to mention earlier is that I do not track my car & that there's very few times that I bring it past 5000 rpms.. So I figured as a daily driver with very few spirited runs, stock intercooler & watermeth might just be enough..As for the ECU, the software is intended for 93-95 octane.. I live in Canada, so I'm running 91 octane (so I'm running a little un-tuned ) hence the plus side of the water meth.. Do you still think doing both intercooler & watermeth would be best?


Best for what? Daily driving? Keeping an optimal tune? Helping with carbon buildup? TBH I can't really tell you what is best for you, my post was just to get the info out there about the differences between watermeth and an intercooler.... they do similar things but really have different functions. If you can do it, I think both is better than one over the other. If it were my car, I wouldn't go extreme with w/m, as that can have a downside as well. It sounds like a mild w/m setup might be best for your purposes and goals, but really that's a decision you have to make. Just realize that if you do ever decide to go for more power, boost, etc, you will need a bigger and more efficient intercooler.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

npace said:


> Best for what? Daily driving? Keeping an optimal tune? Helping with carbon buildup? TBH I can't really tell you what is best for you, my post was just to get the info out there about the differences between watermeth and an intercooler.... they do similar things but really have different functions. If you can do it, I think both is better than one over the other. If it were my car, I wouldn't go extreme with w/m, as that can have a downside as well. It sounds like a mild w/m setup might be best for your purposes and goals, but really that's a decision you have to make. Just realize that if you do ever decide to go for more power, boost, etc, you will need a bigger and more efficient intercooler.


Carbon build up, I'm not worried about.. Two things that works for me - Best for daily driving & Keeping an optimal tune.. Considering that my ECU Map is designed for 93-95 octane.. (Using 91 Octane) The trusted mechanic I got the info from, is been in the business for 30 years.. He said he's seen 10-12hp loss on the dyno by intercooler upgrades with Stage 1 & 2 ECU tunes & suggested watermeth as a better HP gain, plus he also said it can reduce inlet pressure temps..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

He also recommended a Water Meth kit by AEM..


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The devil is in the details. If you are not tuned to compensate for the small drop in power by advancing the timing (high octane map), then it could be a net loss. If you convert your washer fluid reservoir into the water/meth tank, you will get a warning light when it gets low. For your tune and fuel, I would go for it. Your ECU is probably pulling timing anyway if you are using a fuel spec below what your tune is set up for.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

JRutter said:


> The devil is in the details. If you are not tuned to compensate for the small drop in power by advancing the timing (high octane map), then it could be a net loss. If you convert your washer fluid reservoir into the water/meth tank, you will get a warning light when it gets low. For your tune and fuel, I would go for it. Your ECU is probably pulling timing anyway if you are using a fuel spec below what your tune is set up for.


Hey JRutter.. Thanks for the reply.. That's the plan, re-using the washer fluid reservoir for a water/meth tank, is an awesome idea..Plus I can still wipe my windshield lol..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

\7


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Greddy87 said:


> Hey JRutter.. Thanks for the reply.. That's the plan, re-using the washer fluid reservoir for a water/meth tank, is an awesome idea..Plus I can still wipe my windshield lol..


Ha, you say that now. After I converted mine to w/m, I never use it to wash my windows.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Ha, you say that now. After I converted mine to w/m, I never use it to wash my windows.


lol.. I never wash my windshield
in the summer..Car is always fresh.. During the winter season though, I might have too..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## genometuning (Aug 25, 2014)

looks great! love the set up :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

npace said:


> Looking good. :thumbup:


thanks..!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

genometuning said:


> looks great! love the set up :thumbup:


Thanks !


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow man insanely clean car, props to you sir - :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

heartisall said:


> Wow man insanely clean car, props to you sir - :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks..! Hoping to get the false floor done soon..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

\7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

R8 IGNITION COILS & NGK LASER PREMIUM PLATINUM SPARK PLUGS-REVIEW-- So it's been a few days driving.. Call it a placebo effect if you like but, I do notice a difference with this upgrade..We all know our cars feel, especially when you drive them daily.. Car start ups are a lot smoother.. The RPM's are a bit lively than previous stock Ignition Coils, mind you that my stock Ignition coils & stock spark plugs had roughly 39,000kms..I can't recall what source I got this from, internet or mechanic information, but R8 Ignition coils run a higher current or frequency than stock Ignition coils..So there's more reason that just upgrading to a red Ignition coil lol..Power is more direct & my exhaust screams a bit more too when applying the gas, especially when DSG burping lol.. (Time to burp the baby lol) With that said.. Some people upgrade these while driving stock.. I upgraded now since I have the Unitronic Stage 2 ECU software..Highly recommended for K04 Turbo upgrades or bigger.. As for the NGK Laser Premium Platinum Spark Plugs, APR Uses them for there GTX2867R Big Turbo kits (Roughly 400hp) IMO.. Def worth the $$ to get them done..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

If you ship them south, I will rock them for you all winter


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> If you ship them south, I will rock them for you all winter


haha.. No thanks.. I hate water marks.. Just imagine what the salt would do  lol..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I completely agree that even though Audi claims the fuel filters are lifetime, they are not. I wonder if this is merely a ploy to lower the cost of ownership statistics. 

Anyway, I replaced mine a little while back. While it had more miles than yours, here's what came out of the thing, lots of it:






The reason I changed mine was because I was having rough starting issues and fueling problems under WOT. I measured the fuel pressure at the hpfp (with vagcom) before and after the filter change and there was a big difference. I can't remember what the figures were though. Either way, car starts and runs fine ever since.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> I completely agree that even though Audi claims the fuel filters are lifetime, they are not. I wonder if this is merely a ploy to lower the cost of ownership statistics.
> 
> Anyway, I replaced mine a little while back. While it had more miles than yours, here's what came out of the thing, lots of it
> The reason I changed mine was because I was having rough starting issues and fueling problems under WOT. I measured the fuel pressure at the hpfp (with vagcom) before and after the filter change and there was a big difference. I can't remember what the figures were though. Either way, car starts and runs fine ever since.


That's insane.. I'm sure you would of gotten more black residue if you shook the filter..I always use top grade fuel, even coming from VW/Audi's Top Tier Fuel recommendations, but I still don't trust whats in our fuel these days.. My car has low Kms (41,000) for a 5 year old vehicle, but even so, 5 years seems a like lot on a fuel filter.. Less stress on the vehicle too..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Out with the old in with the new..*

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Planning to get the AEM Water Meth kit & run 98 Octane on my Stage 2 Unitronic Tune.. 1st Driving impressions with a bigger throttle pipe.. Seems like there's better flow.. A lil more Intake noise for sure.. Besides that.. Saved myself money instead of buying an aftermarket part for almost double the cost..


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you concerned at all about running w/m before the throttle body? I remember crew and maybe somebody else had an issue with doing it that way. Just curious. I'm looking at w/m too, let us know how you like the AEM setup.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

npace said:


> Are you concerned at all about running w/m before the throttle body? I remember crew and maybe somebody else had an issue with doing it that way. Just curious. I'm looking at w/m too, let us know how you like the AEM setup.


I'm glad you brought this up.. Been meaning to educate myself a lot more on water meth & our engines.. Still learning.. From what I know at the moment.. Location should be 5-6 inches before throttle body with a small jet.. There also Throttle body spacers avail.. I'm not convinced in getting a spacer.. The reason why I want the AEM kit.. Is because its hooked to a boost line & then you set the controller as when to start adding & when to go full..For the price & technology, its not bad at all.. It's got an injector like nozzle, like most of the popular / expensive w/m kits out there & near or close to half the price.. I will come back with more info & a review once everything is done..


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> I'm glad you brought this up.. Been meaning to educate myself a lot more on water meth & our engines.. Still learning.. From what I know at the moment.. Location should be 5-6 inches before throttle body with a small jet.. There also Throttle body spacers avail.. I'm not convinced in getting a spacer.. The reason why I want the AEM kit.. Is because its hooked to a boost line & then you set the controller as when to start adding & when to go full..For the price & technology, its not bad at all.. It's got an injector like nozzle, like most of the popular / expensive w/m kits out there & near or close to half the price.. I will come back with more info & a review once everything is done..


Is it expandable? I want to run a setup with 4 nozzles, one on each manifold runner, using the washer tank as the reservoir. Ideally with one pump (not 4 separate). I briefly looked at their website. I need to educate myself on this better as well.... I'll be watching your thread to see how this turns out. opcorn:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

npace said:


> Is it expandable? I want to run a setup with 4 nozzles, one on each manifold runner, using the washer tank as the reservoir. Ideally with one pump (not 4 separate). I briefly looked at their website. I need to educate myself on this better as well.... I'll be watching your thread to see how this turns out. opcorn:


Sounds good... Not much info to go by at AEM.. I saw a 240SX with the same kit & it had 3 nozzles installed.. Going with a safe assumption that you can buy more nozzles separately..


----------



## nini90 (Oct 14, 2014)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

killer build :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

nini90 said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> killer build :thumbup:


Thanks !


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> Winter sucks... Bring on Spring.. :laugh:


I thought you'd have tons of snow at this time ???


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

Car looks killer man! I'm going to be installing Air with V2 soon and I'm wondering where you ended up putting your controller? 

I'm trying to figure out a good mounting solution for it.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bronco said:


> I thought you'd have tons of snow at this time ???


Usually we get tons of snow.. It varies where the snow falls.. But majority has been North or East from where I am located..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

paulpooted said:


> Car looks killer man! I'm going to be installing Air with V2 soon and I'm wondering where you ended up putting your controller?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a good mounting solution for it.


Thanks..! & Awesome.. I have no regrets going Air ride, or going Airlift.. Winter has been solid, no freezing of the lines or Check valve.. I located the controller in the center where the ashtray would be.. I leave my sunglasses case in there, so the controller doesn't sit all the way back.. So its always clear in my vision.. I routed the wire next to the seat & seat belt, it runs around the steering wheel coloum.. I didn't do anything custom or fancy tucking.. I didn't feel that was necessary..


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

looking good


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> Thanks..! & Awesome.. I have no regrets going Air ride, or going Airlift.. Winter has been solid, no freezing of the lines or Check valve.. I located the controller in the center where the ashtray would be.. I leave my sunglasses case in there, so the controller doesn't sit all the way back.. So its always clear in my vision.. I routed the wire next to the seat & seat belt, it runs around the steering wheel coloum.. I didn't do anything custom or fancy tucking.. I didn't feel that was necessary..


Gotcha, I had elevel on my mk4 GLI and loved it but i dont think i want to spend the extra money this go around. I was thinking of putting my controller in the same location just didnt know if you had come up with a good mounting solution.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

paulpooted said:


> Gotcha, I had elevel on my mk4 GLI and loved it but i dont think i want to spend the extra money this go around. I was thinking of putting my controller in the same location just didnt know if you had come up with a good mounting solution.


If you like a better mounting solution, check out Ultimatetaba.. Not sure if his build thread is up still, but he used a cell phone mount to hold his air ride controller.. :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

cleanA3 said:


> looking good


Thanks..!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Greddy87 said:


> Update- Need to camber out the rears a bit more, So I can full air out the rears..  Watermeth kit should be in for March.. Still waiting on Unitronic to make my DSG file.. It's been already 6 months waiting.. Might have to find another tuning company.. Still more to come..


Lol, 2+ years for Uni to try and get me a tune. Went with UM and got a running tune in 10 hours.


----------



## AckermanA3 (May 16, 2010)

Cars looking good!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Lol, 2+ years for Uni to try and get me a tune. Went with UM and got a running tune in 10 hours.


wow that's insane..! What I find funny is the fact that sell the DSG tune on the Unitronic site as if its ready to go & here I am waiting.. UM seems like a good option but I'm out here in Canada & no UM dealers..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

AckermanA3 said:


> Cars looking good!


Thanks..!


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

Beaty ride and great build. A nice mix of show mods while spending cash on important maintenance. well done. What offset are your CCW's? with what tire size? Fitment is on point.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

jmarch said:


> Beaty ride and great build. A nice mix of show mods while spending cash on important maintenance. well done. What offset are your CCW's? with what tire size? Fitment is on point.


Thanks! I'd like to go 8X9's on the front, but then I might be sacrificing lows, since the exposed lips might touch the fenders.. Wheel fitment is: Fronts- 18X8.5 38 offset (2inch lips) With 215-40-18 Falken 912s-Tires) Rears-18x9.5 44 offset (3 Inch Lips 225-40-18 Falken 912s-Tires) Next tire setup will be 215-40-18 on all four wheels..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Update-- So I find out the tuning shop that I went to (insert crappy name) Apparently didn't send my request to Unitronic.. I called the shop various times & they said they were waiting for Unitronic to make my DSG file.. So I have been waiting for 6 months for nothing! The only way I found out is by contacting Unitronic myself.. Talking to John from Unitronic gave me the answers I needed.. No trace of any call, request or email for my car at all in Unitronic's database.. Decided to go to another shop, request is sent to Unitronic, awaiting for my DSG Stage two file..Lesson learned.. Always do your own research & don't depend on the shop, Be the middle man & get between the communication.. Could of had my DSG file , months ago.. lol.. :banghead: Shouts to Unitronic for helping me out..! :wave:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Update-- So I find out the tuning shop that I went to (insert crappy name) Apparently didn't send my request to Unitronic.. I called the shop various times & they said they were waiting for Unitronic to make my DSG file.. So I have been waiting for 6 months for nothing! The only way I found out is by contacting Unitronic myself.. Talking to John from Unitronic gave me the answers I needed.. No trace of any call, request or email for my car at all in Unitronic's database.. Decided to go to another shop, request is sent to Unitronic, awaiting for my DSG Stage two file..Lesson learned.. Always do your own research & don't depend on the shop, Be the middle man & get between the communication.. Could of had my DSG file , months ago.. lol.. :banghead: Shouts to Unitronic for helping me out..! :wave:


So you're not going to tell us the name of the shop? 
Also why don't you come to the Audi meets we have in the GTA?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

FinderRO said:


> So you're not going to tell us the name of the shop?
> Also why don't you come to the Audi meets we have in the GTA?


Depends where's the meet located lol.. I tend to keep it local.. (Sauga) .. No need to name the shop because I'm beginning to find out that the pple I talk to , know that this shop has a bad rep lol.. I can tell you what shop I ended up going to, Phaff Tuning.. They did my Unitronic stage 2 tune, awesome place.. :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

nice work, really like the mirror wrap:thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

jmarch said:


> nice work, really like the mirror wrap:thumbup:


Thanks! Red Vinyl wrap was getting old.. Max life expectancy is up to 4yrs of daily driving..


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Back to black, huh? Stripes add a nice change. So was the wrap that beat up after less than a year? How many kilometers and what kind of driving did you do? Was looking at wraps, but want to get at least a few years out of it. Bring on the spring!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Darby76x said:


> Back to black, huh? Stripes add a nice change. So was the wrap that beat up after less than a year? How many kilometers and what kind of driving did you do? Was looking at wraps, but want to get at least a few years out of it. Bring on the spring!


Baaack in Black, Like AC/DC  lol.. Thanks..! The the red wrap was on the A3 for almost 3.5 Years & it looked good for 3.5yrs..Sucks that it had to come off.. We are talking about daily driving all year round.. The owner of the shop gave me a safe guide line to follow.. 4 years of daily driving with the vinyl wrap (Oracle Brand) , or 5 years of summer driving.. The newer vinyl product (3M) can now last up to 5-6 yrs.. That being said, I figured it was time for a change & what better time now than later..Just in time for show season.. Anything past those guide lines can cause the vinyl to become harder to remove or cause clear coat, paint damage..


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Damn dude! Car is looking sick.


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Got it. Sounds like you got good use out if it so no harm switching things up with a badass new look!

Summer wheels on yet? Got mine on today just in time for it to snow tonight :facepalm:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Damn dude! Car is looking sick.


Thanks bro..! Its gonna stay like this for awhile.. :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Darby76x said:


> Got it. Sounds like you got good use out if it so no harm switching things up with a badass new look!
> 
> Summer wheels on yet? Got mine on today just in time for it to snow tonight :facepalm:


 Thanks & yea def worth getting especially if you plan to keep a car for a max of 5 yrs.. Vinyl it for 4 & the paint will look like new... Just got my wheels on today.. Hopefully I won't regret it ( Insert FNF Johnny Tran Quote - "Too Soon Junior" LOL) Perhaps make a quick switch or borrow a vehicle till the snow melts? ..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

UPDATE-- Summers are finally on the car.. Feels good to drive low again.. Snow Performance Stage 2 Water Methanol Kit Is now installed.. It's been 2 days driving around.. Most importantly I can't speak for other water methanol kits, but the Snow Performance Stage 2 is dummy proof.. Since I am Unitronic stage 2 tuned.. I asked Unitronic If I needed a tune remap for the watermeth.. Unitronic says that's not necessary & don't offer remaps for watermeth.. Therefore if I were to run out of methanol aka Boost Juice, my ECU would de-tune itself.. Nothing bad happens to the engine & my gas being 94 octane stays 94 octane.. With the methanol, Boost Juice 50/50 solution & 94 octane, it's back to racing gas.. Now with people doing watermeth with a ECU Remap , be sure to always have Boost Juice or bad complications can arise.. This also varies on the management unit of the Methanol kit bought.. Most companies are pretty much the same though.. Overall impressions- Throttle response improved, Exhaust tone a bit louder especially when you give it.. Car drives amazingly smooth..! Pulls harder especially on M mode with DSG.. S- Mode is just insane.. Still awaiting for my DSG Stage 2 File with Unitronic.. Engine performs very well & makes daily driving a breeze.. Plus side to water methanol it does steam clean the intake valves.. This helps break down the carbon build up & might pro-long it for a bit, but still might need intake valve cleaning in the near future..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I assume the meth kit setup got in the way of the air intake diverter. I heard that piece is needed as it not only provides air for the intake but also divers air to cool other vital parts. Can't remember the thread but what's you take?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tcardio said:


> I assume the meth kit setup got in the way of the air intake diverter. I heard that piece is needed as it not only provides air for the intake but also divers air to cool other vital parts. Can't remember the thread but what's you take?


If you are referring to the Methanol control unit being installed in front of the air filter.. It's not much of an issue IMO.. The intake still makes all the noises it did before.. More of the air flow goes in from the front grille & less from the headlight area.. Which is one of the reasons I sold my Forge TwinTake.. The 2nd reason I was getting poor gas mileage.. So the unit has been positioned more towards the headlight area & isn't that tall to block the entire filter housing.. Although I am debating of getting a license tow hook plate cover because where I have my front plate, the stock intercooler is dead center.. Could use more air flow in that area to cool things down, but also want to upgrade the intercooler as well.. :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> If you are referring to the Methanol control unit being installed in front of the air filter.. It's not much of an issue IMO.. The intake still makes all the noises it did before.. More of the air flow goes in from the front grille & less from the headlight area.. Which is one of the reasons I sold my Forge TwinTake.. The 2nd reason I was getting poor gas mileage.. So the unit has been positioned more towards the headlight area & isn't that tall to block the entire filter housing.. Although I am debating of getting a license tow hook plate cover because where I have my front plate, the stock intercooler is dead center.. Could use more air flow in that area to cool things down, but also want to upgrade the intercooler as well.. :thumbup:


Are you running a stock intercooler? I have an S3 / Golf R one I just posted in the classifieds.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Greddy87 said:


> If you are referring to the Methanol control unit being installed in front of the air filter.. It's not much of an issue IMO.. The intake still makes all the noises it did before.. More of the air flow goes in from the front grille & less from the headlight area.. Which is one of the reasons I sold my Forge TwinTake.. The 2nd reason I was getting poor gas mileage.. So the unit has been positioned more towards the headlight area & isn't that tall to block the entire filter housing.. Although I am debating of getting a license tow hook plate cover because where I have my front plate, the stock intercooler is dead center.. Could use more air flow in that area to cool things down, but also want to upgrade the intercooler as well.. :thumbup:


appreciate the feedback and the pics! I hope your carbon is kept to a minimum. keep me updated on the next carbon cleaning


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

npace said:


> Are you running a stock intercooler? I have an S3 / Golf R one I just posted in the classifieds.


At the moment - Stock intercooler -> yes.. Thanks I'll def check it out.. :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tcardio said:


> appreciate the feedback and the pics! I hope your carbon is kept to a minimum. keep me updated on the next carbon cleaning


I've noticed some gas mileage increases especially having a 3'inch turboback usually kills gas mileage to begin with.. 94 Octane Filled up Yesterday.. Said 510kms on the dash when I filled up.. Took the car around the city , at least 30 min drive.. Hit decent boost which activated the W/M a few times.. Got home & still 510kms on the dash lol.. I have 43,000kms on the car at the moment.. Have the catch can installed since it had 12,000kms.. Helps for the winter months, that dirty blow by residue going back it wouldn't help at all.. Most likely I would take a look at the intake valves around 80,000kms..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7/


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Greddy87 said:


> I have almost made my mind & it looks like I am going with the Unitronic Intercooler.. Seems like there's a bit more of a reason behind getting an intercooler for a DSG car rather than a manual.. Found this info on the MK6 golf forums although can't source the link at the moment.. Person states " *If you're tuned probably the engine heat is the main issue.. Engine Oil gets hot, overwhelms the engine coolant & that turn leads to issues with the DSG which shares the same cooling through the heat exchanger* " So intercooler it is.. I also read that once the DSG transmission hits a certain high temp, the DSG oil loses viscosity & runs thin hence the DSG gear slip.. This is what i experienced in 3rd gear in a hot summer day, with fresh DSG oil service.. Let's see how the intercooler does.. Also I like to think the Unitronic DSG stage two file will help as well with better clutch grab & upping the torque limits.. Your welcome to comment, there are DSG intercooler kits avail but I think that's more intended for the track enthusiast..


That's an interesting concept. I wonder though - what does it mean the coolant gets overwhelmed? The thermostat should do a very good job of keeping the water at 87C at all times, regardless of oil temp. If the DSG fluid is cooled by the coolant then I'm skeptical of the intercooler having much of an effect on DSG temps as long as your thermostat is working properly.. I could be wrong, I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> That's an interesting concept. I wonder though - what does it mean the coolant gets overwhelmed? The thermostat should do a very good job of keeping the water at 87C at all times, regardless of oil temp. If the DSG fluid is cooled by the coolant then I'm skeptical of the intercooler having much of an effect on DSG temps as long as your thermostat is working properly.. I could be wrong, I'm just thinking out loud.


Glad to get your input on this.. I can't say the guy is right..Although interesting it its.. It just got me & I have been thinking about it ever since.. I don't think there's much info about cooling the DSG trans to begin with.. Most companies who have made DSG cooling kits, had there products with un-fair reviews & then some are really price.. SSR kit with a Setrab 20 row intercooler $1200.. I also read, that it might be beneficial to do a battery relocate since the battery tray sits where the stock DSG Oil cooler is. Providing the hot air to raise & some what leave the engine cabin, rather then sit & heat sink under the battery tray.. Maybe the DSG temps with the thermostat is some what chimed in with the TCU OR ECU & so it affects the performance of the transmission ?..  Although I think its mostly heat related..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not terribly familiar with how the DSG is cooled other than the oil getting pumped through the heat sink that sits on top of the trans (under the battery) that is counterflowed with coolant. I don't believe it has any sort of thermostat of its own. I really doubt moving the battery would have much of a significant effect on cooling to be honest. An external cooler would prob be best if heat is actually an issue - though without its own thermostat it would take long to get up to operating temps in colder weather.. Maybe ducting from the from grille to the cooler would be beneficial.

Have you actually monitored your DSG temps? 

Select control module

Select 02 auto trans

Select 08 measuring blocks

Enter 019 into the group field and hit GO

The first data cell shows DSG fluid temp. if you have a laptop you can have it plugged in while driving and watch the temp real time or log the data. I'm not sure what acceptable operating temps of the DSG are, but I'd imagine somewhere between 100-115C? Anyone know this??


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm not terribly familiar with how the DSG is cooled other than the oil getting pumped through the heat sink that sits on top of the trans (under the battery) that is counterflowed with coolant. I don't believe it has any sort of thermostat of its own. I really doubt moving the battery would have much of a significant effect on cooling to be honest. An external cooler would prob be best if heat is actually an issue - though without its own thermostat it would take long to get up to operating temps in colder weather.. Maybe ducting from the from grille to the cooler would be beneficial.
> 
> Have you actually monitored your DSG temps?
> 
> ...


I don't have a laptop but I def will like to get the DSG temps checked out.. I have a few friends with Vagcom, so I will get it looked at, thanks!.. From my experience last summer.. Laggy DSG with slow shifts, & some clutch slippage during high Summer temps.. Acceptable operating temps are roughly in 100C-115C range.. There's a cooling kit that has been tested, claiming at 100km'h @45000 RPM with a temp of 95C.. Anything beyond 200C is terrible, hence losing DSG oil viscosity & possible DSG oil leak..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Greddy87 said:


> I don't have a laptop but I def will like to get the DSG temps checked out.. I have a few friends with Vagcom, so I will get it looked at, thanks!.. From my experience last summer.. Laggy DSG with slow shifts, & some clutch slippage during high Summer temps.. Acceptable operating temps are roughly in 100C-115C range.. There's a cooling kit that has been tested, claiming at 100km'h @45000 RPM with a temp of 95C.. Anything beyond 200C is terrible, hence losing DSG oil viscosity & possible DSG oil leak..


When was the last time your DSG was serviced? New oil and filter plus an adaptation with vagcom does wonders to the way the trans behaves. I try to service mine every 30k miles since it's dealing with more power than factory as well as likely being driven harder than a typical DSG owner. I had reverse and 1st gear slips when I first got my car that went away and never returned after doing a DSG service.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> When was the last time your DSG was serviced? New oil and filter plus an adaptation with vagcom does wonders to the way the trans behaves. I try to service mine every 30k miles since it's dealing with more power than factory as well as likely being driven harder than a typical DSG owner. I had reverse and 1st gear slips when I first got my car that went away and never returned after doing a DSG service.


I had the DSG flush @ 32,000kms done at Audi.. It was part of a service package, so it was a free service.. It was intended as a 40,000kms service.. I now have almost 44,000kms on this car.. I heard of the adaptation before, but doesn't this vary on the model of DSG trans?..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Greddy87 said:


> I had the DSG flush @ 32,000kms done at Audi.. It was part of a service package, so it was a free service.. It was intended as a 40,000kms service.. I now have almost 44,000kms on this car.. I heard of the adaptation before, but doesn't this vary on the model of DSG trans?..


As far as I understand all DSGs have an adaptation procedure. It takes about 10 minutes.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> As far as I understand all DSGs have an adaptation procedure. It takes about 10 minutes.


Interesting.. Do you know if Audi Dealerships do this adaptation procedure with the DSG Oil fluid change? Wondering if its ever been done..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Greddy87 said:


> Interesting.. Do you know if Audi Dealerships do this adaptation procedure with the DSG Oil fluid change? Wondering if its ever been done..


Honestly, I doubt it. It's not necessary to do with the dsg service... and knowing how dealerships typically work, they would've itemized and charged you a special price of $99 for it. 

Find someone with the cable and give it a shot. It's seriously something worth doing.

EDIT

Or just take the IC/trans cooler money and buy a cable for yourself. Then you can do all the tweaking you want whenever you want! You can always resell it later on down the line at a minimal loss, unlike other car parts..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Honestly, I doubt it. It's not necessary to do with the dsg service... and knowing how dealerships typically work, they would've itemized and charged you a special price of $99 for it.
> 
> Find someone with the cable and give it a shot. It's seriously something worth doing.
> 
> ...


lol Very true.. Still can't do vagcom without a laptop hence why I keep holding back on buying it.. I'm going to do the intercooler 1st.. It's a must have, especially being ECU Stage 2 tuned.. Going to see how the just the intercooler does (not to be confused with DSG intercooler) & get the DSG adaptation done.. From there on we'll see, one thing at a time I guess.. Still also waiting on the DSG stage 2 file from Unitronic which should be coming in shortly.. Also for the DSG intercooler, I need more info on the product.. If I'm going to dump money on it it's gotta do the job properly.. This is the product I found, not sure about it at the moment though.. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/KATE-COOL-GE...KIT-/171108147223?hash=item27d6d72017&vxp=mtr


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Apparently you can buy a windows tablet for like $50 to run vcds for vagcom. I'm gonna be looking into this myself to have a dedicated tablet in my car.

Agreed, intercooler is probably necessary. However, I've been stage 2+ tuned for years with all the hardware besides the intercooler, haven't had any real problems. I do have an intercooler sitting on my garage floor though..

That DSG oil cooler looks interesting. I haven't seen that before. However, $900?? Yeesh.

I just don't think the extra cooler is necessary for a street car with simple bolt ons and software. I've never logged my temps though, so who knows.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Apparently you can buy a windows tablet for like $50 to run vcds for vagcom. I'm gonna be looking into this myself to have a dedicated tablet in my car.
> 
> Agreed, intercooler is probably necessary. However, I've been stage 2+ tuned for years with all the hardware besides the intercooler, haven't had any real problems. I do have an intercooler sitting on my garage floor though..
> 
> ...


The windows tablet sounds like a good idea.. That's something I would do for sure.. :thumbup: I just want to keep the A3 running smooth, so the intercooler just feels like the right thing to do.. Who know's maybe I'll K04 it in the future lol.. As for the DSG oil cooler.. Yea its a lot of coin & I don't even know how beneficial it is..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

With the S3 intercooler already installed- Overall impressions.. Being Unitronic Stage 2 Tuned, with Snow Performance Stage 2 Watermeth kit.. I needed more cooling.. The stock intercooler wasn't helping during hot weather temps.. With the S3 intercooler installed I noticed a smoother yet peppy car.. Exhaust pops even more than it did, especially during cold start up.. The car pulls harder than it did before, my radiator fans barley stay on when I idle the car for 5mins & then shut it off after a decent drive.. Def a must have especially if you are located somewhere with hot climate.. I experienced 38 Degrees C & with a stock intercooler it definitely took a long time to cool down..By guesstimate the S3 intercooler VS Stock in weight is probably 5 pounds heavier, so if you need to lose 5 pounds than do that now lol.. Jokes a side the S3 Intercooler also works for K04 turbo setups as well , but I would personally upgrade to a bigger front mount intercooler for a K04 turbo or bigger..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

I like your feedback on the S-intercooler, sounds like a good (and useful) mod.

Nice photo from the show, congrats on your 2nd :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bronco said:


> I like your feedback on the S-intercooler, sounds like a good (and useful) mod.
> 
> Nice photo from the show, congrats on your 2nd :thumbup:


Thanks Bronco.. ! The S3 intercooler is a good mod to have if you want to have the supporting mod list done.. Some pple buy bigger intercoolers especially the front mount's but they also increase in pricing as well.. It varies what you plan to do with the car in the near future..


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Greddy87 said:


> Thanks Bronco.. ! The S3 intercooler is a good mod to have if you want to have the supporting mod list done.. Some pple buy bigger intercoolers especially the front mount's but they also increase in pricing as well.. It varies what you plan to do with the car in the near future..


I think the S3 intercooler with the aluminum end tanks is the best bang-for-your-buck option out there if you are looking to get the most out of your K03 setup. Mine has made a noticeable difference for me in terms of throttle response and overall power, especially when it's hot (all the time here, it seems). If you upgrade turbos down the road, you can just add a Forge Twintercooler kit in conjunction with your S3 intercooler and get increased capacity combined with a partially front-mounted IC :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> I think the S3 intercooler with the aluminum end tanks is the best bang-for-your-buck option out there if you are looking to get the most out of your K03 setup. Mine has made a noticeable difference for me in terms of throttle response and overall power, especially when it's hot (all the time here, it seems). If you upgrade turbos down the road, you can just add a Forge Twintercooler kit in conjunction with your S3 intercooler and get increased capacity combined with a partially front-mounted IC :thumbup:


I'm not too fond of Forge's TwinterCooler.. I the idea of having a smaller intercooler in front of a stock one blocks the flow.. I've seen stock intercoolers in conjunction with the twintercooler & lost 10-15hp on the dyno.. Speaking of Dyno.. I need to dyno my car as well..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

UPDATE-- UNITRONIC DSG STAGE 2 TCU SOFTWARE.. I have paired the Unitronic Stage 2 ECU software with the DSG Stage 2 software.. Overall impressions for the 1st week.. Car runs smooth, very smooth shifts, feels more together.. No more gear slippage.. I'm still trying to understand DSG.. For example when in S-mode.. The 1st gear changes for you.. I was hoping this was removed when you get DSG tuned.. I'm assuming this is a "safety option" so that you don't ruin the 1st gear.. I need to take the A3 to Mexico.. lol In the mean time does anybody know , say if I were to turn ESP off , A3 in S-mode, & jam my foot on the peddle, would the 1st gear still change, or would the DSG transmission allow you to take control & shift the 1st gear & carry on from there...? I also have some more testing to do, but I love the way the car feels now.. M mode is what I use the most & I love it.. D-mode has more umph , shifts smooth but I just find it boring even stock D mode is boring for me lol.. S-mode is def exciting.. Will come back with a better review as I continue to drive Unitronic DSG Stage 2..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

7


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Greddy87 said:


> The car's in this shop, makes me feel like an owner of a rusty Ford Pinto.. Canadian EH? Yes, Tim Hortons  lol..


I know how you feel. Every time I bring my car to my local tuner it's by far the slowest in the bunch, but hey I know if they are going to have fun with a car on a test drive it's not going to be mine.:laugh:

Oh and I grew up just outside of Buffalo, NY. I used to love going up to Canada and getting a cup of coffee and some Timbits.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Greddy87 said:


> UPDATE-- UNITRONIC DSG STAGE 2 TCU SOFTWARE.. I have paired the Unitronic Stage 2 ECU software with the DSG Stage 2 software.. Overall impressions for the 1st week.. Car runs smooth, very smooth shifts, feels more together.. No more gear slippage.. I'm still trying to understand DSG.. For example when in S-mode.. The 1st gear changes for you.. I was hoping this was removed when you get DSG tuned.. I'm assuming this is a "safety option" so that you don't ruin the 1st gear.. I need to take the A3 to Mexico.. lol In the mean time does anybody know , say if I were to turn ESP off , A3 in S-mode, & jam my foot on the peddle, would the 1st gear still change, or would the DSG transmission allow you to take control & shift the 1st gear & carry on from there...? I also have some more testing to do, but I love the way the car feels now.. M mode is what I use the most & I love it.. D-mode has more umph , shifts smooth but I just find it boring even stock D mode is boring for me lol.. S-mode is def exciting.. Will come back with a better review as I continue to drive Unitronic DSG Stage 2..



Hey man, I think you might be a little confused on how "S" mode operates. To answer your questions..."S" mode will always change the gears for you. If you were to turn ESP off, transmission in "S", and floor it...it is going to run every gear basically to redline and shift all the way up until you let off the gas. It is basically just like "D" mode in that the TCU decides when to shift and does all the shifting for you, it just holds gears for much longer than "D" mode does, which is geared more for comfort and economy. In either "D" or "S" you can override the TCU by using the paddles, and eventually it will go back to shifting automatically. If you want full control over when the gears shift, the only option is to use "M". With the tune, in "M" mode you can bounce off the rev limiter all day long and it shouldn't shift up until you tell it to shift up. It will still downshift when coming to a stop in order to prevent stalling, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

AngryGiraffe said:


> I know how you feel. Every time I bring my car to my local tuner it's by far the slowest in the bunch, but hey I know if they are going to have fun with a car on a test drive it's not going to be mine.:laugh:
> 
> Oh and I grew up just outside of Buffalo, NY. I used to love going up to Canada and getting a cup of coffee and some Timbits.


lol..Very True.. All I saw there were high end Mclarens, Porsches, Audis.. Then there was my car & when I left I saw a GTI lol.. Awesome, I need to venture out more to the States.. I have family in Boston lol..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Hey man, I think you might be a little confused on how "S" mode operates. To answer your questions..."S" mode will always change the gears for you. If you were to turn ESP off, transmission in "S", and floor it...it is going to run every gear basically to redline and shift all the way up until you let off the gas. It is basically just like "D" mode in that the TCU decides when to shift and does all the shifting for you, it just holds gears for much longer than "D" mode does, which is geared more for comfort and economy. In either "D" or "S" you can override the TCU by using the paddles, and eventually it will go back to shifting automatically. If you want full control over when the gears shift, the only option is to use "M". With the tune, in "M" mode you can bounce off the rev limiter all day long and it shouldn't shift up until you tell it to shift up. It will still downshift when coming to a stop in order to prevent stalling, but that's pretty much it.


I haven't tried ESP off on S-mode.. I know its stock a option when you're in S-Mode ESP On, 1st gear shifts for you.. The other gears, 2,3,4,5,6 you have to paddle shift to go through them.. I thought this option was more of a safety option & would be removed when tuned but it's still the same.. Will def check it out with ESP Off in S-mode.. Thanks..!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> I haven't tried ESP off on S-mode.. I know its stock a option when you're in S-Mode ESP On, 1st gear shifts for you.. The other gears, 2,3,4,5,6 you have to paddle shift to go through them.. I thought this option was more of a safety option & would be removed when tuned but it's still the same.. Will def check it out with ESP Off in S-mode.. Thanks..!


No no S mode always shifts for you, just changes the shift points from D. Switching over to manual is the only time you have to shift, and when stock the TCU will still override and shift at red line, once you get a tune then the DSG won't shift in full manual until you tell it to do so.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> No no S mode always shifts for you, just changes the shift points from D. Switching over to manual is the only time you have to shift, and when stock the TCU will still override and shift at red line, once you get a tune then the DSG won't shift in full manual until you tell it to do so.


I guess between Pre-facelift & facelift there has been some minor tweaks or updates with the DSG transmission.. Owned my car for 5yrs.. This is what I know.. I couldn't rev passed 4000RPMS when in Park until my ECU was tuned..(Rev Limiter Removed) In M mode.. I could shift in any RPM & I could down shift no problem (manually, no flappy paddles) Also in M mode when coming to a stop, if I don't manually downshift, the car would eventually bring the gears down to 1 when I come to complete stop.. S- Mode as I mentioned earlier.. 1st gear shifts at 3000RPMS on its own I have no control of it, if I press the plus side on the paddle on the 1st gear, it will hiccup & shift into 2nd.. If I let the computer do its thing for 1st gear I then hammer my foot down & I'm paddle shifting through gears 2,3,4,5,6 at my demand being in control of the RPMS.. Also mentioned earlier I haven't tried this with ESP off..


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Greddy87 said:


> I guess between Pre-facelift & facelift there has been some minor tweaks or updates with the DSG transmission.. Owned my car for 5yrs.. This is what I know.. I couldn't rev passed 4000RPMS when in Park until my ECU was tuned..(Rev Limiter Removed) In M mode.. I could shift in any RPM & I could down shift no problem (manually, no flappy paddles) Also in M mode when coming to a stop, if I don't manually downshift, the car would eventually bring the gears down to 1 when I come to complete stop.. S- Mode as I mentioned earlier.. 1st gear shifts at 3000RPMS on its own I have no control of it, if I press the plus side on the paddle on the 1st gear, it will hiccup & shift into 2nd.. If I let the computer do its thing for 1st gear I then hammer my foot down & I'm paddle shifting through gears 2,3,4,5,6 at my demand being in control of the RPMS.. Also mentioned earlier I haven't tried this with ESP off..


So...like I said (and Ponto said)...in M mode, regardless of ESP, on the stock TCU the car will take every gear to the rev limiter and then upshift unless you intervene. It will downshift if it believes you are in danger of stalling, like when coming to a stop. The main difference when you tune it is that you can then just bounce off the rev limiter forever and the TCU won't shift up for you.

In S mode, regardless of ESP, on the stock TCU the car will shift at higher RPMs than in D mode, sometimes it will go all the way to redline before it shifts (I believe it may be throttle dependent). I do not believe getting a tune really changes this behavior. Downshifts are more aggressive with rev-matching.

In D or S mode, if you push one of the paddles, the car will go into a temporary "M" mode. The DIS will go from "PRNDS X" to "123456" just like in M mode, and you can change the gears just like in M mode at whatever RPM you want using the paddles. It will eventually go back to normal D or S mode and shift for you if you stop shifting with the paddles.

If you're in S mode and you floor it without touching the paddles at all, the car will run every single gear to redline before shifting. 100% guaranteed.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bingo. There was no change in the dsg from pre to post facelift. The haldex got revised though!

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Sweet!*

Thanks guys, i'll def check it out when i'm on some open roads.. Hate city drivng lol...:laugh:


----------

